# All kinds of everything!



## orionmystery (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes, and I mean everything: spider, bird, moth, snake, frog, rodent!

A really cool orb-weaver with spiny butt! Poltys sp.(?). Pahang, Malaysia.



Poltys sp. _MG_5585 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Butler's Wolf Snake (Lycodon butleri). Pahang. The second new species added to my collection in 2015.



Lycodon butleri_MG_5563 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A good start to 2015. The first new herp added to my collection - a Twin-spotted Flying Frog (Rhacophorus bipunctatus). Malaysia. More to come, I hope 



Rhacophorus bipunctatus_MG_5551 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Owlet Moth (Noctuidae). Montane forest, Pahang, Malaysia. Eudocima salaminia.- ID suggested by Nuwan Chathuranga.



Eudocima sp. _MG_5503 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Cute little Pencil-tailed tree mouse (Chiropodomys gliroides ) eating fruit from some palm tree. This one was even friendlier than the last one I encountered. Selangor, Malaysia.



Chiropodomys gliroides_MG_5213 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Ladies and gentlemen, I present you the worm's-eye view of the same Pencil-tailed Tree Mouse (Chiropodomys gliroides) I posted earlier. After the previous shot, the mouse got a little shy and climbed up higher and this was the only view available to me. Frankly, I like this view a lot, but you decide. 



Chiropodomys gliroides_MG_5219 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

One of the first few shots I took in 2015! Not bugs, but birds! Snowy-browed flycatcher (Ficedula hyperythra) - ID credit: Buhaimi.



Ficedula hyperythra_MG_5465 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Siberian Blue Robin (Luscinia cyane) - ID credit: David Fischer.



Luscinia cyane_MG_5440 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## Matt Glick (Jan 14, 2015)

that spider picture is awesome, but it creeps the F out of me!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 14, 2015)

You are one of the very few photographers I look at who never has a bad or uninteresting photo.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 14, 2015)

Eudocima nominated for photo of the month.


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 17, 2015)

Matt Glick said:


> that spider picture is awesome, but it creeps the F out of me!



Thanks, Matt. Spiders are anything but scary. You can start with the jumping spiders, they are totally harmless and very adorable!



The_Traveler said:


> You are one of the very few photographers I look at who never has a bad or uninteresting photo.



Thank you, The_Traveler.



bribrius said:


> Eudocima nominated for photo of the month.



Thank you, bribrius. Much appreciated


----------



## greybeard (Jan 22, 2015)

you rule


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 25, 2015)

greybeard said:


> you rule



Thank you, greybeard!


----------



## funwitha7d (Jan 26, 2015)

great photos, love the flying frog and blue robin, not sure about the tree mouse's butt...


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 26, 2015)

funwitha7d said:


> great photos, love the flying frog and blue robin, not sure about the tree mouse's butt...



Thanks for the comment, funwitha7d


----------



## Braineack (Jan 26, 2015)

I've said it before.  I dunno how you go outside...


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 26, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I've said it before.  I dunno how you go outside...



LOL


----------

